# 2 cylinder for a side wheeler



## jimmybondi (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi,

i just started a new project:

a two cylinder diagonal for a sidewheeler - free build with the plans of E.T. Westbury

some pictures say more than a long letter with lot of words.

but before i post the pics a question:

i need small valves to keep the water out of the cylinder when they are cold
(don't knew the english name)

they should be opened from a central point - like the valves in a locomotive.
any hints ?

ok - here the pics and some facts:
mostly used gun metal like cylinder, rods, steam chest,crosshead, eccentric strap, exp. link, ...
bearings are made of bronce ...


Regards
Frank

PS: i'm building 4 engines - not an 8 cyl 

cylinder and rods details:






cylinders, eccentrics and connecting rod:





parts for one cylinder:





the eccentric is build of gm (strap and head) and the connection is made of steel plate
more parts:





parts of the eccentric:


----------



## rake60 (Aug 24, 2009)

For a "just start" I'd say you are well under way!

Looking great! Thm:

Rick


----------



## black85vette (Aug 24, 2009)

rake60  said:
			
		

> For a "just start" I'd say you are well under way



Or, since its a boat; it could be under _weigh_ 

Nice looking parts. Should be a nice build to watch.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> i need small valves to keep the water out of the cylinder when they are cold
> (don't knew the english name)
> 
> they should be opened from a central point - like the valves in a locomotive.
> any hints ?



Frank,

Cylinder drain cocks/valves. Usually cocks with 90deg from open to closed. You can fit one at each end or join both ends with a piece of pipe to one cock mounted on the stem of a "T" in the pipe. Rod linkage from each cylinder to your central point.

The other option is to use steam traps which operate automatically but size could be a problem, i.e. to get them small enough. Hopefully some others may know more than I, which would not be difficult. :-\

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jimmybondi (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

@Bob:

i will see how to made the cocks.
maybe simple stainless steel ball and a spring, opened by a small shaft ...

not sure but i have enough time to think about - the prgress of the engines is not very fast ...

actual state:

- crankshafts ready
- a lot of small screws done
(hex screw 3 / 4 mm, metric thread M2 and M2,5)
- main frames drilled and milled






Frank

PS: HiRes-picture:
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/27_8_2009.jpg


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice! ;D


I've seen draincocks that were a second "spool" or sliding valve under the cylinders, but with the grooves spaced so both ports opened at once.


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 28, 2009)

Frank, Das ist shön !
Great job 

Regards, Arnold


----------



## Kermit (Aug 28, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> a question:
> 
> i need small valves to keep the water out of the cylinder when they are cold
> (don't knew the english name)
> ...




Found a little piece that gives dimensions for the drain as being 1/25 to 1/50 of the piston diameter varying as the pressure is higher or lower in that cylinder.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Fx...+cock#v=onepage&q=cylinder drain cock&f=false

Lots of books to give you ideas, @ www.books.google.com
Use the Advanced Search button and then select "Full View Only" to get to all the free viewable old books they have. Then, if you find one you like you can download it as a .pdf file.

I apologize if you already know all of this, :-[ Maybe it can help someone else as well.

Always with my foot in my mouth,
Kermit


----------



## jimmybondi (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

today i finished the first slide bar section
and yesterday i assembled the eccentrics

a lot of work and not a lot progress to see :-(










Frank

PS: pictures in better resolution:

http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Triebwerk_1.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Triebwerk_2.jpg


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 30, 2009)

Ja! Ganz schoen.

Umlaut! I need an umlaut. Ah...I'll steal it from Arnold.

Ja! Schön! Ganz schön!

Scale! I need scale! Stick a coin or ruler on some pics please.

That is really nice work. Are you going to put it in a boat?


----------



## mklotz (Aug 30, 2009)

Alt 148 = ö
Alt 129 = ü

where the number is typed on the ten key keypad while holding the Alternate key down. Alles klar?


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful!! :bow:


----------



## Paolo (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:
Are you a loco builder?
Best regards 
Paolo


----------



## jimmybondi (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Paolo,

what's a "loco builder" ?

i build everything that interest me and don't exceed my capabilities 

here are two pictures of one complete machine in actual build state:










the 3 batteries are AA-size and alined in the 3-coordinate-system to get a aspekt-free imagination of the dimensions

better resolution to view here:
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/31_8_2009_1.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/31_8_2009_2.jpg

now i made a feww days work-free - have to get free head and enjoy last summer-days of '09

Frank


EDIT: corrected batterie size


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi steamers 

now i finished the engine as it

there are some small options to to (feed pump, wheel, some links, ...) but the engine is completed as working one 

i've build small drain cocks (on first picture left - what a terrible work for my grossly fingers  ) and now i'm not sure where to fit the links ... i'll find a nice place during building 

the aluminium wheel will be replaced by a pump eccenter when i build it.
But to test the engine i need a connection between both crankshafts ...

here the pics:















or - better resolution (but to big for a forum post)

http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/04_09_09_1.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/04_09_09_2.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/04_09_09_3.jpg

Frank


----------



## esteam (Sep 4, 2009)

Excellent work Frank. Congratulations. It looks flawless. Really Fabulous job.

Regards 

Erdem


----------



## Kermit (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the looks of that one. Especially the choice of studs and bolts you made. They look like they belong on that engine. Beautiful job, what with so much detail involved.

Jealous of everyone elses talent,
Kermit


----------



## Maryak (Sep 5, 2009)

Frank,

Gobsmacked. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 8, 2009)

yesterday and today i finished the plunger feed pumps.

half day i has to invest to repair my mill: the shaft of the stepper (1/2" diameter) was brocken :-(

but today all went right - a little less speed as the new motor is a little bit less powered ...

here a the pumps:






(HiRes: http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Pumpen.jpg)

Greets Frank

BTW: yesterday i got the parts for the wheels (only one pair because of the price) - laser cutted stainless steel
I will weld them (TIG) next days and show it


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice work!
I don't know what the various parts are...but how did you make the 'bottom' part? That is, the part that has the bottom flat?

(Psst. Scale.)


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Carl,

its milled in 3D by CNC - thats what you want to know ?

finishing has been done in X and Y (cross way) to get a face like cast iron.
next i will brush it with a rotation brush - thats all

the pipe has got fine thread (M10 x 0,5) and additional stucked with "Loctite"

Frank


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 8, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> its milled in 3D by CNC - thats what you want to know ?



Yes. Thanks Frank. Nicely done.


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi paddlers and steamers 


today i assembled the first wheel
i have ordered only one pair because its very "unchap"
material: stainless steel 1,5mm
cutted: laser







(HiRes: http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Paddle.jpg)

The screws are only "test-fit" because i'm awaiting some material like hex-steel in stainless

Frank


----------



## Maryak (Sep 9, 2009)

Frank,

That's wonderful, right down to the blade feathering mechanism. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, I never knew they had variable pitch. Do you use a constant throttle position and vary the blade pitch, like a constant-speed propeller?


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Vernon,

no - not variable pitch.
the eccentricity is fixed (a few mm to front)

The mechanism ensure that the paddles dive nearly vertical into the water and rise the same manner.
when using fixed paddles the diving one tries to lift the boat and the rising one pull the boat down,
and: the efficiency of such a paddlewheel is much lower than a "featured" one

Frank


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 9, 2009)

ahh, yes, that makes more sense. ;D


----------



## J. Tranter (Sep 9, 2009)

This is turning out beautifully. I have been trying to find a set of plans for a sidewheeler can you give some info. on where you got these please?

John T.


----------



## Paolo (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi jimmiblondi
Sorry for my English..."loco builder" in my mind means:"Locomotive models builder"...
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,

@John - the plan is from download-area here
the plan is one of Westbury from 1955 i think
(i've "redesigned it" to metric scale and changed some small details)

@Paolo:
not a model builder at all - i build everything that looks good, gives me time and area to add own ideas and sometimes gives me an advance - on my skill

last days i thought about the wheel, gave me a delay in turning the 96 screws for the wheel (but tody i've done it) and made some cosmetically works 


at the end of a build everytime the same happens:

a lot of work and less to see :-(

ahh - i assembled and adjusted the slide valve - now the engine would like to work: when turning the crank shaft the cylinder begins to breath
(a quietly *ploooop* *zosch* on every stroke  )










tomorrow are the steam pipes planned - and maybe a first run

Frank

PS:
some pictures - but to big to publish here (2MB every picture)

http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/12_09_2009_A_.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/12_09_2009_B_.jpg
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113407.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113411.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113427.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113433.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113447.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113458.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113512.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113630.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113635.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113650.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113711.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113723.JPG
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBond/Diagonal/Foto_2009_0912_113732.JPG


----------



## Bill (Sep 12, 2009)

Frank,

That is some really beautiful work! Loved the photos.

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome awesome. I can't wait to see it go.
Great stuff.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 13, 2009)

Frank, that is beautiful work!


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi model engineers,

IT'S WORKING 

i can show 2 videos:
the 1st is working at 0,6atm (and short 1.5atm)
and i have closed the tube from the feed pump to give a little "work" for the engine

the second video shows maximum 3atm

http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Video1.avi
http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/Video2.avi

now i have to finish small things to complete it 


Frank


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 14, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! Just AWESOME.

You're going to make a boat for it aren't you? Aw..you gotta make a boat!
Okay okay. You're going to put it in a boat aren't you?
Gotta get a boat.

That is great stuff. The 2nd video would lead me to believe it's for a speedboat. :big:

Nice.


----------



## ariz (Sep 14, 2009)

how I miss this project?
great built and wonderful running too :bow:
many compliments!!!

and what a fast built! your first post is dated 24 august (but many parts were ready at that time indeed  )


I don't understand where the water comes from... is it air condenced? so much? I don't think


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 14, 2009)

ariz  said:
			
		

> and what a fast built! your first post is dated 24 august (but many parts were ready at that time indeed  )



oh yes - some parts were ready at 24th - i started first parts on 15th august 



> I don't understand where the water comes from... is it air condenced? so much? I don't think



no - no condensed

there is a feed plunger pump in the middle of the engine.
I take one tube into a bottle and want to knew what capabilities it have - also how much power is necessary

@zeeprogrammer:

maybe i build a boat - but it has to wait until late 2010:
i change location and to change with a home shop means a lot of work :-(

i hope that it work better on steam - and a little bit smoother ...
the 2nd video was only to see what happens on 3atm 

(just thinking on a paddle steamer with nose into the sky ...  )

Frank


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellant work! :bow: :bow: I found those on my computer in files I downloaded a few yrs ago. So many projects so little time.   

 Ron


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 14, 2009)

That 2nd video sounds like a motorcycle rev-ing its engine !! Very cool :bow:


----------



## Debian (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Frank, many many compliment for this great engine, and thanks for showing :bow:
If it's possible I would like to know what kinda machines You used (cnc mill and lathe) and if You can say where is possible to buy the plans, maybe an old issue of a magazine? thanks so much.
I really hope to see a video of this engine running in the calm water of some lake, ok ok.... never mind, we can wait until late 2010!!!
All the best,

Paolo


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 15, 2009)

ozzie46 said:
			
		

> I found those on my computer in files I downloaded a few yrs ago. So many projects so little time.



of course - the same to me.
but what should i tell if anyone ask me: what have you done :-(

anytime has the time come to do ... 



			
				Debian said:
			
		

> If it's possible I would like to know what kinda machines You used (cnc mill and lathe) and if You can say where is possible to buy the plans, maybe an old issue of a magazine?



The plan is one of E.T. Westbury, published in 1955

i will upload the plan to my server - i don't find the place where i found it ...

my machines are a very customized cnc-lathe (original 4x15 - now 7x22) and a mill sized a little bit more than a Sieg X3 - very customized too.
and few small tools like band saw, TIG-welder, drill, ...

now i will have to sell one of the machines ...
(to get some bucks for material - a boat has to come  )

Frank


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice, with the performance in the second video you could make the worlds first drag racing paddle boat.
-B-


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Jimmybondi - When I look at the photos of these engines I feel like throwing in the towel. My workmanship will NEVER be anywhere close to this. You are truly a MASTER MACHINIST! I love looking at the various projects on this website, namely HMEM. - Billmc      P.S. I am still going to try to build something.


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks to all for that laurels (?)

it's very nice to get some tribute for something that is my fascination and my hobby 

but here is the link to the original plan of the engine.
i will hold it there for 2 weeks (hope its right for you)

http://irc.global-radio.ch/JimmyBondi/Diagonal/2C_paddle.pdf


Frank


----------



## Artie (Sep 16, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @John - the plan is from download-area here
> the plan is one of Westbury from 1955 i think
> (i've "redesigned it" to metric scale and changed some small details)



Hi Jimmy, Ive searched and searched in teh download section and the plans section but perhaps Im not having 'a girls look', do you , or anyone, have a link to the plans or reference material for this engine?

I must admit that Im becoming very very interested in the sort of work all you guys do here.....

A couple of years ago I took a ride on the paddle steamer Pevensey out of Port Echuca in Victoria Australia. A beautiful old girl well over 100 years old and lovingly refurbished.... by weeks end I had a set of plans for a scale model Pevensey at 1500mm in length.... I am(was??) researching brushless motors and ESC's...... but after reading this build thread.... I can feel hairs rising on the back of my neck.... suddenly building the model is seeming like the 'easy' part of the project.....

Im an experienced lathe and mill operator and this engien is absolutely gorgeous.... I think Im in trouble..... castings look like being on the menu....

help here would be appreciated... Rob


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Rob,

see my last post - there's a link for the plan 


and you have planned to put what into your boat ?
oh my satan 

Frank


----------



## Artie (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Frank, I can only say how much I have enjoyed your thread wrtie up. Your finished product quality is almost beyond comprehension... thank you for sharing.....


Rob


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 16, 2009)

Frank, you've done a beautiful job on this engine! It runs great, too, (thanks for the video).
I may have missed it somewhere, but did you use castings for the cylinders, or machine them from solid stock?

Thanks for sharing your build!

Dean


----------



## jimmybondi (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Dean,



> I may have missed it somewhere, but did you use castings for the cylinders, or machine them from solid stock?



machined out of a block of cast iron:







Frank


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, Frank.

And, Aloha from North Idaho!



Dean


----------



## Artie (Sep 17, 2009)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> Hi Rob,
> 
> see my last post - there's a link for the plan
> 
> ...



Frank Frank....relax...I have seen the light (and it come from a firebox......). As an aside Gretl cant say that Ive picked yet another project... as this is simply a continuation of an existing one...right????


----------



## bigal2749 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a great paddlewheel engine you're making. Work is outstanding.

I have an old casting kit for the M E Undertype that you have pictured on your avatar.

 Any chance seeing additional pictures of it?

Al


----------

